# Best burrs for SJ: SSP or Red Speed



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi just got hold of a battered Mazzer SJ and I am quite shocked at the quality of espresso I am getting as compared to Ceado E7 and a Niche and that with non original burrs.

I was wondering if anyone has tried SSP burrs or non SSP red speed burrs on their SJ and if there is a considerable improvement and in what way? Also are OEM SJ burrs better than generic ones?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

In what way is the SJ better than the Ceado and the Niche and how do each compare and in what way?

John

-


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The OEM Mazzer burrs will be fine, the 'pattern' burrs are no where near as good, I would suspect that for your purpose the SSP Red Speed will be overkill.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> The OEM Mazzer burrs will be fine, the 'pattern' burrs are no where near as good, I would suspect that for your purpose the SSP Red Speed will be overkill.


By pattern you mean generic. My ones say 'food friendly or something so I presumed they were non OEM.

I was only interested in red speed or ssp if it improves grind. Of course not if they only increase longevity.

So anyone can comment on their improvement on quality?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I suspect the ones you have are 'pattern' burrs. The genuine Mazzer burrs should say MAZZER 33 M on the back.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah they are not original but I live the grind.

So you have never tried SSP or redspeed. I heard redspeed can grind cooler?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I had ssp burrs o. My mazzer ZM and they were definitely better than the OEM burrs. A little more clarity in the shots. However they are pretty pricey !


----------



## mfsl (Jun 22, 2016)

I've apologize, do you know where can I find mazzer zm burrs, 151F or 151G?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mfsl said:


> I've apologize, do you know where can I find mazzer zm burrs, 151F or 151G?


 I have a set of them


----------



## mfsl (Jun 22, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I have a set of them


Will you part with them?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think mine are 151f, will find them and let you know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

M_H_S said:


> Hi just got hold of a battered Mazzer SJ and I am quite shocked at the quality of espresso I am getting as compared to Ceado E7 and a Niche and that with non original burrs.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has tried SSP burrs or non SSP red speed burrs on their SJ and if there is a considerable improvement and in what way? Also are OEM SJ burrs better than generic ones?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 i would be checking the alignment too


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> i would be checking the alignment too


 Also check bearings for wear and play, check for lateral and vertical movement.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> i would be checking the alignment too


Sorry I realise my original post was ambiguous about why I was shocked. It was to do with how nice the espresso tasted. I only asked about different burrs wondering if it can be even better.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

ajohn said:


> In what way is the SJ better than the Ceado and the Niche and how do each compare and in what way?
> John
> -


Well the issue I have had with Niche has been getting the right taste profile from Lavazza Rosa which is my wife's preferred bean. With the Sage grinders and flat burr grinders it can give a very chocolaty and nutty milk drink. With the Niche it was bringing out a very bitter astringent taste. The Ceado was producing an average to good cup without the unwanted bitterness. Could be down to the wear on the burrs. The SJ produced a very full bodied cup with great mouth feel. Bith were single dosed so could do better with a hopper.

In contrast I have a freshly roasted bag for myself that has the tasting notes of 'caramel, apple and pecan' on the Niche produces a very fruity/acidic cup while the SJ produces a more nutty slightly less impressive cup.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> I had ssp burrs o. My mazzer ZM and they were definitely better than the OEM burrs. A little more clarity in the shots. However they are pretty pricey !


Ok, so the improvement is not proportional to the price for SSP and what about just red speed? Do they effect taste or just longevity?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Also check bearings for wear and play, check for lateral and vertical movement.


Sorry where are they and how do you do that?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> i would be checking the alignment too


So once you use the marker method and there is an issue how do you level them? With foil?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

M_H_S said:


> So once you use the marker method and there is an issue how do you level them? With foil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 No idea

OM mazzer burrs would e a good idea. I am not sure of the benefit of precisely made burrs like SSP on really old Sj's, one would think at the least you would want to check alignment etc.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Well the issue I have had with Niche has been getting the right taste profile from Lavazza Rosa which is my wife's preferred bean. With the Sage grinders and flat burr grinders it can give a very chocolaty and nutty milk drink. With the Niche it was bringing out a very bitter astringent taste. The Ceado was producing an average to good cup without the unwanted bitterness. Could be down to the wear on the burrs. The SJ produced a very full bodied cup with great mouth feel. Bith were single dosed so could do better with a hopper.
> 
> In contrast I have a freshly roasted bag for myself that has the tasting notes of 'caramel, apple and pecan' on the Niche produces a very fruity/acidic cup while the SJ produces a more nutty slightly less impressive cup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 I had my tongue in cheek when I asked because that sort of question is difficult / impossible to answer. However in respect to the beans you have a problem with I might be able to help. We used to drink Rosa via a french press. Hopeless as you describe via an espresso machine. That was on a Sage grinder but having used other since on a variety of beans my conclusion is that they aren't that bad. This was in the early days of the Sage grinder, hardly used at all. Curious thing was that their espresso blend was ok. Personally I think this level of beans is processed in some way that makes them more suitable for other brewing methods. Some one who my know mentioned over roasting which could mean prolonged at very controlled temperatures. I've tried several varieties from super markets and all seem to have the same basic taste note. It's always there to some degree on most of them. 2 Ikg packs of Lavazza commercial beans were entirely different also ones from Starbucks.  A few of the Lidl wooden barrel beans as well.

The Jolly might be the first time you have used well run in burrs or even at the point of having rather a lot of wear. New ones will take at least 3kg of beans at espresso levels going on my experience of my Mazzer mini to show what it will really do. Ikg at various settings some at espresso levels helped with clumping but not that much.

Niche is reckoned to need getting on for 10kg through before it's fully run in. I've put a number of kg through now. I've had it for 12 month so >5kg through it. Probably more like 7. Initially the taste was rather astringent but that's the wrong word for the bean I mostly use. That aspect has dropped off over time. It was much "worse" initially but I also found that I wasn't treating the grinds sensibly. In some respects the drinks it produces don't have such a strong taste as they did and are more mellow now. A fuller flavour.

It's a problem when grinders are changed. I have one that is reckoned to have had many kg through it. Going on how it behaves I suspect it hasn't but grinders have some well hidden features and it could be that the German company that produced it got some aspects of the design wrong.

Your best bet may be to stick with the Sage for this bean. What I found with the variant in the BE was that it was perfectly possible to keep an accurate dose via the timer providing the same bean was always used. Initially for around a week with circa 5 shots a day the timer would need adjusting several times. Then the need for a change of setting slowed down to usually maybe needed adjusting either way once a week. The grind setting never needed changing with this particular bean but the fact that the BE is volumetric may well have masked some aspect of that.  Actually I got so used to making tiny twitches to the timer knob on the BE I found the digital aspects of the SGP a right pain so just weighed in with it. It can achieve +/- 0.1g that way providing the trapped grinds are really well settled down. My favourite bean clogged it though but none of the other beans I put through it did. What I did with that one was just add more beans if the weight out was low and kept doing that until it wasn't and resisted the temptation to clean it out.

John

-


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

M_H_S said:


> Sorry where are they and how do you do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 The bearings are in the top and bottom of the grinder case (not visible). With the grinder empty and clean, run the motor, is there any rumbling or crackling noise ?

Unplug the grinder and with the adjuster collar removed, grip the shaft firmly and push and pull laterally , any signs of movement ??

Again grip the shaft very firmly and try to lift up and then push down.

Any noise in first test or movement in second or third test would indicate bearing wear. Accurate measurement can only be done with a TDI gauge.


----------



## Emcphers (Feb 4, 2020)

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Red-Speed-Burrs-RH-64x37x85mm/m-m-4248.aspx

I bought these the other day. Are these the legitimate burrs or a knock off? Now that I've seen the typical pricing of the SSP RS burrs it seems too good to be true?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Emcphers said:


> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Red-Speed-Burrs-RH-64x37x85mm/m-m-4248.aspx
> 
> I bought these the other day. Are these the legitimate burrs or a knock off? Now that I've seen the typical pricing of the SSP RS burrs it seems too good to be true?


 Hmm. To be clear: The Espresso Shop is a well regarded retailer here and elsewhere. I've used them several times myself for various parts, I know many others here have done the same without problem.

However, caveat:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47607-misdescribed-burrs-theespressoshopcouk/?do=embed


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this retailer has been called before for selling burr sets as SSP. Notice the rear does not carry the SSP logo stamp here


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Their own Q&A says

Patrick from Australia asks
Hi Are these SSP or just coated?
The Espresso Shop Replies: Hi Patrick No idea what SSP is supposed to mean. They are coated. Regards

*For me that says it all*. With burrs, if it's too good to be true, it usually is and even if it's not too good to be true, it's not a guarantee. There are many Mazzer SJs out there with knock off burrs and the owners completely unaware. Some think knock off burrs work as well as OEM but I have found they definitely don't on different makes of grinder I where I have had the opportunity to compare.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There you go.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

There seems to be no mention of SSP on the listing. They seem generic with the Red Speed coating. The question is whether Red Speed as a name or coating technique is unique to SSP which i cannot say. But they have mentioned the chemical composition of the coating. The serious issue is that there is ambiguity in the title whether they are Mazzer or not. They should clearly say Mazzer compatible rather than Mazzer burrs.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emcphers (Feb 4, 2020)

After realizing that what I ordered was not what I was wanting, I reached out to the seller and they responded almost immediately that I should simply return what I do not need in my order when it arrives. Thanks for the clarification on the differences in these burrs. I read a couple reviews and spotted these and another item I needed for my super jolly and ordered away without much thought since they looked identical. I honestly thought that "Red Speed" was the brand lol!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

So are you going to get the standard Super Jolly originals or SSPs?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emcphers (Feb 4, 2020)

Found the SSP's in stock at Whole Latte Love, they're on their way ?


----------

